# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Поступить в ВУЗ России проще?

## Asteriks

*На общих основаниях*

Поступать в вуз Российской Федерации кому-то покажется проще, чем в вуз любой другой страны. Согласно законам обеих стран, и белорусы, и россияне имеют право сдавать экзамены, поступать в вузы на бюджетные места на общих основаниях. Только есть "но". И выпускные, и вступительные экзамены Беларуси и России во многом отличаются.





> Так, например, пока после выпускных экзаменов наши студенты сдают централизованное тестирование, при поступлении в российский вуз нужны результаты Единого государственного экзамена (ЕГЭ). Обязательно нужно сдавать такой экзамен по русскому языку и математике, плюс - по любым другим предметам, которые выбирает сам абитуриент. Есть также нижний балл за ЕГЭ, с которым его результат можно подавать. Всего для поступления нужно будет подать 4 результата ЕГЭ.
> 
> "Иностранные граждане могут поступать в вузы России либо по результатам ЕГЭ, либо по итогам традиционных экзаменов, проводимых вузом", - о чем сообщает РИА "Новости". Испытания проходят с 15 по 25 июля. А при поступлении иностранцы должны предъявить школьный аттестат.
> 
> К сожалению, сроки на исходе, и желающие учиться в одном из вузов Российской Федерации уже должны были определиться с выбором. Но некоторая информация, возможно, окажется полезной для выпускников следующего года.
> 
> "Обучение, подготовка и повышение квалификации иностранных граждан в образовательных учреждениях Российской Федерации, равно как и граждан Российской Федерации в иностранных образовательных учреждениях, осуществляются по прямым договорам, заключаемым образовательными учреждениями, ассоциациями, органами, осуществляющими управление в сфере образования, иными юридическими лицами, а также физическими лицами в соответствии с международными договорами Российской Федерации", - говорится в Законе Российской Федерации "Об образовании".
> 
> Не так давно министр образования РФ Андрей Фурсенко в интервью БЕЛТА заявил, что между Беларусью и Россией в сфере образования заключено около 300 договоров о сотрудничестве. В белорусские вузы ежегодно поступают на бюджетную форму обучения почти 500 граждан России, в ссузы - около 200.
> ...




*Желаем вам успешно найти свой вуз!*

----------


## Akasey

Конечно легче, может не везде, но в большинстве. Со мною работает парень, он учится в Смоленске в филиале *МГУ!!!* По его словам поступил с такими оценками, что ужОс. Да и на сессию главное с деньгами приезжать, и всё будет оК! Все преподы берут, без разницы какой предмет, профилирющий или нет. А как говорится, миром правят деньги. Это у нас немного запугали преподавателей, так они боятся. Хотя на моей помяти, за 6 лет учёбы 1/3 всего я получал автомат (хоть и не высокий) за лавэ.

----------


## Sasha

Я точно знаю что в Смоленске есть вуз, где можно через кассу оплатить 2 штуки Россией, и получить надбавку в два бала )

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

мой двоюродный брат учится(поступил в этом году) в Питере в экономический универ....на платное правда..(как он поступал-отдельная и довольно забавная история).Платить где-то около 5 лимонов в год(это на наши)(точно не помню)....Сессию первую сдал(думаю не без помощи мани))...Спрашиваю,а чего он сюда не поступал? Мама моя грит,сюда бы не поступил)))....Туда легче и взятки все и правда берут

----------


## Незарегистрированный

что бы попробовать поступить, надо написать мне nikola123777@yandex.by

----------

